# Seeking land in Missouri



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking for affordable small acreage (2-5 acres) with few restrictions as to what size or type of house I can build. Plan on building about a 400 square feet cabin. Maybe an outhouse - at least at first. Plan on having chickens and goats eventually. 

At least some wooded.

If I can afford more than 5 acres, I would like more but realize my budget is my big constraint. I need to pay less than $200 per month.

Owner finance would be a plus.

I found an owner finance 2 1/2 acres for $161 a month. I could afford that but it's very close to the Arkansas line. If I could, I like to be father north than Arkansas.

Thanks.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Woodsandwaters has land just past me. Howell County. Called Sylvian Woods, I think. isolated, about a mile from the dirt road(has a lane). I know there is a person that is living in a storage shed, fixed into a small home. Good and bad, I understand, dealing with them--but they do sell as you said


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

woodsandwater is now ozarkland.com and seem to be as straight up as these "developers" come. They record the sale with the county after 6 months, some people never record it until paid in full. I'm looking for the same thing though I'm actually looking for south central MO. What's killing me is the thought of paying 6k or more an acre (plus finance charges/interest) when land around here is 1-3k. I have found small acres at 2k per but they're way out in the middle of nowhere. Most are junk pieces of land too. Even most of the high dollar ones are too. North facing slope, logged, off grid for a mere 5k per acre. :umno:

Then there's lake of the ozarks and west branson where land is cheap/owner finance but subdivision with tons of restrictions like no livestock whatsoever and want you to build 1000 sq ft or more yet still no grid? One, umm, subdivision required that every structure have the same siding and roofing, minimum 1200 sq ft, must have proper septic and well yet there's no elec or phone available. :hysterical:

OK, rant off.

Keep up the hunt. They're out there. Might only be a few a year in the area you want and you might have to contact people to see if they will finance if they don't advertise that fact. Back in FL , sister saw a guy working around a house that was vacant that she'd had her eye on. She stopped and asked if he was the owner. Yup. You sellin it? Sure. Will you finance. Sure. 

One thing I do to make money is buy cars, fix them up or just clean them up and sell at profit and I know that all the really good deals are gone within 2 days of advertising. Same with anything. Check every day or three. Here's some places I've been looking.

landsofamerica
realtor
craiglist
ebay
zillow
local classified papers (thrifty nickel, weekly trader etc)
web searches turn up things like ozarkland, billyland etc,

I've finally found a couple that might work out and will be calling today. One's 8 acres for 22k, lease with option and websoilsurvey says it's "prime farmland" which is rare in the ozarks. S SE slight slope but quite a bit of it level. The other is a fixer upper house on an acre with pasture on two sides and neighbor that homesteads with goats. Same seller and also lease with option which I'll have to look over carefully. I was really looking for a couple/few acres of just land as I have materials to build a 6-800 sq ft house/cabin and don't mind off grid but off grid should be cheaper land or at least you would think.

The 8 acres is in you're payment range and just an hour and a half S of st louis so if I go for the house instead then I'll send you the info on the 8. The house is going to be my first choice because it's more like what I need than what I want, but there were other people looking at it when I went there so they might have already got it. 
If you decide against that 2 1/2 @ 161/month, I might be interested in it. Actually the 161 sounds familiar so I might have seen it.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey, I just realized there is another farm thats selling 2-10 acre lots--was farm land. Its about 3 miles from town, about half that on gravel--very private roads--rural water, elec in--interested? not sure his business name tho. if any interest, I'll try to find out more


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

This is in Howell County, Missouri


----------

